# EARTH QUAKE



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Earthquake here on the east coast 5.9.The tremors are felt here in pittsburgh. My father inlaw said they started to evac. wash dc they thought it was a bomb.:bigeyes:


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Luckily I saw no reports of injuries.

They'll find out it was just Obama releasing more hot air reserves.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I felt it here in Philadelphia, crazy stuff


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

Felt it here in Virginia too.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i didnt feel anything lol, i was watching the news and was like how did i missed an earth quake lol


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Definitely felt it here in West Virginia.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

They said it happened along a recently discovered fault line....... Bush's fault.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Felt it here in Salisbury nc. Reports of feeling it as far south as Charlotte nc


Had some friends in Ohio that felt it too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

some people say they felt it here in RI , but i didnt feel it


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

It was felt up here in Ontario also .


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

That wasn't an earthquake in D.C. that was our founding fathers rolling over in their graves..


----------



## Hookem_420 (Jul 16, 2011)

The extent of the damage in the yard.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ lol
Wind had no hand in the game?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hookem_420 said:


> The extent of the damage in the yard.


anything but the chair! WHHHHYYYYY?!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I heard Kristie Alley was in town doing jumping jacks.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

LMAO ^^ thats funny right there.


----------

